# auto brightness is quite low on cm9



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi have you guys noticed that auto brightness is quite low? Comparing it to my ipad2 or htc desire, the screen is quite dimmed. I know it is a battery saver but can be annoying at times.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> Hi have you guys noticed that auto brightness is quite low? Comparing it to my ipad2 or htc desire, the screen is quite dimmed. I know it is a battery saver but can be annoying at times.


You have full control over all the autobrightness settings in CM9. Simply change then to what you want, assuming the settings are baked into the tp CM9 ROM (can't remember right now).

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/626-CM7-AutoBacklight-Settings---customize-your-phone-backlight-settings#entry11432

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## badnat (Jan 19, 2012)

Pretty much the first thing I do whenever I have to reconfigure a touchpad or any applicable device... autobrightness: off

It's a balls feature.


----------

